# Shostakovich string quartet and other thrilling Shostakovich recordings...



## whyrichard (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello,

My splendid wife asked for more Shostakovich for her birthday... she loves the string quartets. Can anyone recommend a superb recording of the his string quartets, and perhaps any other thrilling recordings by Shostakovich in general?


Thank you so much for your help and advice!!!

Richard


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The new soon-to-be-complete Pacifica set is said to be quite good. I like the Fitzwilliams, which is probably far too cheap for your wife's birthday! Also have the Borodins, Danels, and Rubios kicking around. Actually they're all pretty good!

For symphonies, most anything from the new set by Petrenko. Great playing, fantastic sound.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Get her into some Prokofiev, as well. She'll think you're the swellest chap. :tiphat:

- Neeme Jarvi symphony cycle
- Askenazy piano conerti


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

KenOC said:


> The new soon-to-be-complete Pacifica set is said to be quite good. I like the Fitzwilliams, which is probably far too cheap for your wife's birthday! Also have the Borodins, Danels, and Rubios kicking around. Actually they're all pretty good!
> 
> For symphonies, most anything from the new set by Petrenko. Great playing, fantastic sound.


Ken, is that a set of his complete symphonies? I looked on *Amazon *tonight after reading your post and could still only find Petrenko recording scattered Shostakovich symphonies.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

samurai said:


> Ken, is that a set of his complete symphonies? I looked on *Amazon *tonight after reading your post and could still only find Petrenko recording scattered Shostakovich symphonies.


Negative, not a complete set yet (but everybody assumes it will be). Amazon has all he's done so far, so far as I know.

BTW the major DSCH symphony bargain right now is the complete Barshai set, which is quite good, for nine bucks -- less than a single Petrenko CD! It's been mentioned elsewhere.

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...&ie=UTF8&sr=1-1&keywords=shostakovich+barshai


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi whyrichard, 

Above all, I'd recommend the Fitzwilliams for the SQs; Yuri Bashmet and Sviatoslav Richter in the Viola Sonata; Oistrakh and Rostropovich in violin and cello concertos (if you don't mind a little coughing); and the album pairing Emil Gilels' 2nd Piano Sonata with Ormandy's 15th Symphony. 

Other works to keep an eye out for are the Preludes and Fugues for piano (Melnikov being the safest), the Piano Quintet (there's a decent recording of this one paired with the 2 piano concertos with Salonen and co.), and the 10th Symphony (probably Karajan's version). 

Most of these can be had fairly cheaply--if that's a consideration :lol:

Hope this helps--and happy listening!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I concur - your wife will not be disappointed with the Fitzwilliam Shostakovich String Quartet cycle.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Fitzwilliam found good here too - and there´s a splendid and pleasant sound to it as well.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I've always found the Fitzwilliams a tad safe, very good Decca sound tho! Much prefer the Borodin's especially the earlier 1 through 13 quartet cycle now on Chandos. The only quartet the I feel really comes close are the Taneyev Quartet that was out on Melodiya years ago, most modern quartets in my ears are very technically able but often lack the non-musical musical-cues that comes from having worked and/or known the composer and his time.

There used to be (is?) a twoofer with most of vocal music featuring top class Russian singers and the Gothenburg Symphony led by Neeme Järvi on DG that is a very good way to get a dip in that side of Shostakovich music, as are the two albums with Riccardo Chailly conducting suite from various stage works and films (on Decca).

/ptr


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

KenOC said:


> The new soon-to-be-complete Pacifica set is said to be quite good.


Now it's completed, and downloadable from the Cedille Records website at a very reasonable price: each volume (2CDs) at $7.00 (MP3) or $12.00 (Flac 24-bit)

It's an outstanding set! I have the Fitzwilliams one and I have always liked it but imo the Cedille, for what I have heard till now, is better.

I have just finished to listen to #4 in D. How they play the final movement "allegretto" with all those grotesque jewish-slyle motifs is simply thrilling.

Splendid sound too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Emerson Quartet also has a good set.
Taped live at the Aspen Festival, 1994-1999.
Brisk!!!


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Shostakovich Complete String Quartets - Mandelring Quartett - audite 21.411. 

The Shostakovich cycle of choice.

Highly recommended!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^^^What are you the producer? "of choice"?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I highly recommend the Borodin Quartet's complete Shostakovich string quartets, plus the Piano Quintet with Richter and two pieces for string quartet. (1979 Melodiya/ 1997 BMG: 6 CD 74321 40711 2) Some are live recordings, most are studio. 

This set is really good — I have heard the Fitzwilliam recordings and the Borodin is much, much better.


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> I highly recommend the Borodin Quartet's complete Shostakovich string quartets, plus the Piano Quintet with Richter and two pieces for string quartet. (1979 Melodiya/ 1997 BMG: 6 CD 74321 40711 2) Some are live recordings, most are studio.
> 
> This set is really good - I have heard the Fitzwilliam recordings and the Borodin is much, much better.


I'll concur with this recommendation.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

hpowders said:


> ^^^^^What are you the producer? "of choice"?


No, merely a punter who subscribes to the sort of terminology and verbiage that keeps sacred the wheels of consumerism well oiled and turning.

I mean, really: "The Emerson Quartet also has a good set." doesn't quiet cut it. ^^^^^"Borodin is much, much better." Now, we're starting roll...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KRoad said:


> No, merely a punter who subscribes to the sort of terminology and verbiage that keeps sacred the wheels of consumerism well oiled and turning.
> 
> *I mean, really: "The Emerson Quartet also has a good set." doesn't quiet cut it. *^^^^^"Borodin is much, much better." Now, we're starting roll...


Quite an obnoxious post. 
I like the Emerson Quartet performance of the Shostakovich cycle. You don't have to like my choice.
Plenty of folks like the Emerson. Plenty like the Borodin.
Folks can chose what they want based on comparative listening.
But to dismiss my choice which incidentally got terrific reviews when it was released is ridiculous.
Who made you the final arbiter of which performances people should be listening to?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Interesting that there is such a great divide on the Emersons Shostakovich!
Never fancied the Emerson Quartet very much myself, they seem to have unlimited technical abilities, but to me most of their interpretations feels very detached, like they have evolved their style around not including socio-musical context (Like many Soviet groups in this music never could how much they want/ed to!)

My favourites are still (have mentioned this in numerous threads) The Borodin Quartet 1 - 13 with Rostislav Dubinsky as first (Now on Chandos) and the Taneyev Quartets Complete on Melodiya.

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not saying the Emerson is terrific in everything.

I find the Emerson detached in Beethoven. Great virtuosity. Left me cold. Prefer the old Tokyo on RCA. 

However, the Emerson's Mendelssohn quartets are more on target; so are their version of the Mozart Prussian quartets.


----------

